# The Doily I made!



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

This was my first Doily, only made one other small one since. When I was dusting and re-arranging, I took a pic of it. In time, I'd like to make more, using different materials, colors, etc...


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Good job! I love to do thread crochet, even though I don't really have a lacy-type decor in my house. I do have special tablecloths and did a bedspread also. Lots of snowflakes at Christmas time. I just started doing wrapped crochet bead bracelets also, using C-lon thread and various types of beads.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks, would like to make more and yes, would like to make snowflakes! Where do get your patterns? I just looked at an old doily and replicated it. I could use some good instruction  Also, I prefer to do fine work, smaller projects, not interested in making bedspreads (at least not yet). I have lace curtains throughout most of my home, a few doilies, but that about covers it.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

It's very pretty Lori! I love doilies, my husband calls me the doily queen although I cannot make them


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I have Leisure Art booklets that are all snowflake patterns. I think there are some snowflake patterns online also. I also have a few Leisure Art booklets that are doilies. Patricia Kristofferson's are exquisite. There is a message board Crochetville that is for all things crochet. Ebay is a good source to find thread crochet magazines. 

For the bracelets and such, I found this website when wanting to crochet a rosary: 

http://www.making-beaded-jewelry.com/bead-crochet.html
http://www.making-beaded-jewelry.com/bead-crochet-jewelry.html


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I love the doily. I've done some in the past and have some thread and small crochet hooks and patterns waiting for next time to start something.

This is a beautiful doily that you made.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lori, check out Ravelry. there are 716 FREE (and 2,000 more that can be purchased) patterns for doilies.

Yours is beautiful.

Crochet doilies is what started me in Fiber Arts


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> I love the doily. I've done some in the past and have some thread and small crochet hooks and patterns waiting for next time to start something.
> 
> This is a beautiful doily that you made.


Thank you, with all this encouragement, I'll have to make more, as they will only get better with the more experience I get :banana: For some reason, I am drawn to complexity, so they will likely all be tight intricate designs of some kind.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Lori, check out Ravelry. there are 716 FREE (and 2,000 more that can be purchased) patterns for doilies.
> 
> Yours is beautiful.
> 
> Crochet doilies is what started me in Fiber Arts


Thank you also for that compliment, just think, my first doily :clap: Now, I just gotta make more. Fiber Arts? Uh oh, can see where this is going... I have a scarf that intrigues me. 

A few years ago, I *purchased this scarf* from a Fiber Artist at a Farmer's Market. She used a sewing machine and a bit of weaving to make it: I put that in bold, to insure no one thinks I made it, but I would love to learn how!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Do any of you know what fibers were used in the scarf I posted pics of?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Lori,

For a first time attempt, that is really really good!

I can do pretty good with crochet, doilies throw me :hysterical:
Ive been trying some pineapple doilies and somehow I always get one of them out of sync with the others.

There are tons of free patterns on the net.
http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/ Purple kitty is a good one, and they have a bunch of vintage doily patterns, most for free.

http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/free-doily-patterns


















Vintage Doilies
http://www.freevintagecrochet.com/doilies.html









You might like something called Filet crochet. They are a kind of doily
that usually contains a pic. I did some of them when I was a lot younger.
http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/free-patterns/filet-crochet-patterns










Good Luck, Have Fun!!
drop by fiber arts too!
Im not sure what kind of fiber that is in the pics though.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

lorichristie said:


> Thank you, with all this encouragement, I'll have to make more, as they will only get better with the more experience I get :banana: For some reason, I am drawn to complexity, so they will likely all be tight intricate designs of some kind.


I love the intricate stuff too, with the smallest hook and the thinnest thread. That's having fun!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, my mother could crank out doilies right and left, she just loved it. I have many of them yet, but I just don't enjoy that tiny thread---makes my hands cramp. But I do so like looking at them---have them on my tables now!! Congratulations on being able to do it!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Love the doily--brings back so many memories of Granny's house & the starched ones she had. It fascinated me & I still would like to see how they were starched & Ironed?? to stand up like they did. I haven't crocheted in yrs & never could work with thread.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

thank you for the link to all those older doily designs.

You're inspiring me for some warm weather crocheting.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

lorichristie said:


> Do any of you know what fibers were used in the scarf I posted pics of?


The fluffy, thicker part is wool ... then a bunch of synthetic yarns.

It looks like the fiber is laid out straight, then sewn across to keep them together, then sewn length-wise.

If (and sometimes Paul)'s sewing machines liked me, I might try this.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> The fluffy, thicker part is wool ... then a bunch of synthetic yarns.
> 
> It looks like the fiber is laid out straight, then sewn across to keep them together, then sewn length-wise.
> 
> If (and sometimes Paul)'s sewing machines liked me, I might try this.


I'd really like to make some similar, but use more natural fibers, mix with some glitzy shiny stuff, and add old crystal...:rock:


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Something else I wanted to add about thread crochet. I think Aunt Lydia's is the best "economy" type thread and Cebelia is the best premium thread for snowflakes, doilies, and such. There are tatting threads that are nice also, but I don't recall the name right now. They come in lots of nice colors.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Lori your doily is beautiful. I never got the hang of crochet, although I do knit, cables and all. My grandmother crocheted handkerchief edging. I still have a box of her "to be edged" hankies, her small hooks and threads.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

lorichristie said:


> This was my first Doily, only made one other small one since. When I was dusting and re-arranging, I took a pic of it. In time, I'd like to make more, using different materials, colors, etc...


Your doily is beautiful. 
I have a friend who worked for years on a tablecloth with this kind of fine yarn. I love embroidery, knitting and learning to quilt, but do not have the patience for this kind of detailed work.
Good job. Hope you find lots more patterns to enjoy.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Patience for doilies, but not for afgans, LOL... I'd rather do detailed work, for some reason


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't crochet, but I appreciate something well made. Lovely doily! My mother made little head caps for we girls to wear to church. Later, she made a gazillion lace squares that she put together to make a lace tablecloth. I'd like to see more of your work.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Maura said:


> I don't crochet, but I appreciate something well made. Lovely doily! My mother made little head caps for we girls to wear to church. Later, she made a gazillion lace squares that she put together to make a lace tablecloth. *I'd like to see more of your work*.


Yep, so would I!!! I've been contemplating lately how best to change my schedule to make some to do more crochet, get back to my Calligraphy, sketching, sewing, and want to get into some fiber crafting...:rock:


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

That is gorgeous!! I would love to be able to make that! 
I just started granny squares LOL- I am a far way off from being able to make something from the thin thread! but I bought the little teany tiny hook- gotta get motivated some how!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you for all the nice compliments, oh man, makes me want to start on another one! I thought it turned out nice when I made it...?! I have done very little crochet. That was my first doily, too.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

The scarf looks kinda like the ones where the threads are laid out on water soluble backing (like they use on machine embroidery work). It is laid out and stitched with zigzag or straight stitch with invisible thread or matching regular thread. After it is all stitched, wet it and the backing just goes away. I think I saw this done on Sewing With Nancy.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I am literally green with envy. I tried knitting and came close to loosing my religion. Beautiful doily and rich looking. s


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Sapphira, thanks for your nice compliment. There are all sorts of things I wish I could do, but just shrug my shoulders and just do utilize what my skills are. I can't imagine knitting or crocheting a blanket, throw, or anything taking more than a few days to make! Small projects with lots of detail are more my thing. Just bought more string...


----------

